# Container Water gardens



## ghostsword (21 Dec 2009)

Lot's of talk about Paludariums, Ripariums and Terrariums, but it seems that we are just rediscovering what has been done in Far East for thousands of years.

Some of the most amazing gardens seen are lotus gardens, which use large containers to house the lotus tubers..

Not everybody has space on the garden to have a pond, but get a large terracotta pot; some border plants, a cheap water pump and you can have a small corner of calm and tranquility on your small garden, terrace, or even inside the house.

You don't have to limit yourself to just plants; you can also have fish, as some are easy to keep on cold water.

Container gardens are also a cheap to put together, and relatively maintenance free, just top with water go on holidays and they are still looking great when you come back.

To get the containers, go to EBay, B&Q, or DYI shops, look for anything between 18in to 20in tall by 10in deep, ensure that it is waterproof. The plants you can get them mail order, or buy at a Garden Centre. Look at my other posts about plants that you can use emersed, and you will have a starting point.

The rule is experiment, experiment, experiment. Regarding to using fish, I would stick to goldfish, as you will need to keep the mosquito larvae at a check, but if the water garden is to be at home, I would just use plants, but there are a number of fish that you can use.

Just remember that fish will need more care, than just the plants.

I recommend the book Water Gardening In Containers: Small Ponds Indoors & Out (http://snipr.com/tsbem), I have a copy and although it isn't a large book, it has very useful information.

Some pics on the web to give you an idea:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nestmaker/ ... 3/sizes/o/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibroodnow/ ... 0/sizes/o/

Some links to get you started:

http://www.rd.com/advice-and-know-how/c ... 27146.html
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=s ... ns&x=0&y=0
http://urbanext.illinois.edu/watergarden/container.html
http://www.cultivatinglife.com/Lotus-Containers.html
Water Gardening In Containers: Small Ponds Indoors & Out
http://www.amazon.com/Water-Gardening-C ... 343&sr=1-5


----------



## dw1305 (21 Dec 2009)

Hi all,
I've got a few of these in the glasshouse, mine are mainly fairly overgrown with Cyperus species, but they can be stunning.
Have a look at this one, plenty of emersed "aquarium plants" with flowers.
<http://www.guitarfish.org/category/raised-brick-pond>.
cheers Darrel


----------



## ghostsword (11 Jan 2010)

Many thanks for the link, the setup does look amazing indeed. Can't wait for the summer to arrive in the UK.


----------



## jeanlery2010 (6 Apr 2010)

We do have lotus garden at home, in fact it is much prettier to see it personally in which it covers by many lotus flowers and leaves. There are different containers for plants such as the pond which I actually prefer for those lotus plants, the glasshouse, or an aquarium. However, I had influenced by the links to start for another water garden container to put up many species of plants.


----------



## ghostsword (6 Apr 2010)

I will try this summer some lotus plants, to see if they flower..


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

Just build a pond in the garden dude!! We can do an LFKC meet and help you dig it up haha


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just build a pond in the garden dude!! We can do an LFKC meet and help you dig it up haha


not with my dodgy back   .i'll come and watch though   .


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> not with my dodgy back   .i'll come and watch though   .


You can take care of the BBQ then


----------

